# Stomach virus---thrush?



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

ds has had a nasty stomach virus, probably a norovirus, since Wed night. It's been going around, so I suppose it was inevitable. He's been vomiting intermittently and has diarrhea; hasn't been eating any solids but has been nursing a lot, and seems to be better today. I've been trying to get probiotics into him, but it's hard when he doesn't want to eat. Anyway, today I noticed white spots on the inside of his cheeks--tried scraping them off but they wouldn't budge. So now I'm thinking maybe thrush, ugh. We've never had it before (though he has had yeasty diaper rashes a few times).

What's this about?? Is this just a sign of compromised immune system, damaged gut, etc? I don't have any symptoms yet. Should I try the nystatin drops for him or GV or what? Just wait it out? Aarrrggghh.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Might be. My daughter got one particular stomach bug that, just when it was clearing up, triggered a yeast infection (diaper) for her--did the same thing for another little girl she played with who got the same illness. First and only time she ever got a yeast infection. I think some of these illnesses can throw off the balance of bacteria in the body. I'd push the probiotics (I think I warded off thrush in my son when he was ~1.5 wks old with probiotics). I mix the probiotic in a bit of water and use one of those medicine syringes (the 2-tsp size) from the drugstore to squirt it into his mouth like medicine. Or you might rub some powder directly in his mouth before nursing.


----------

